# Katastrophenfilme gesucht



## Scoo (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche hiermit nach eine recht umfangreichen Liste von Katastrophenfilme alle Art die etwas mit Vulkanen,Flut,Erdbeben,Hurricane,Twister,Eis und keine ahnung was noch zu tun haben.

Bitte aber keine Filme aus einem anderen Genere die man auch als Katastrophal bezeichnen könnte.

Also Filme wie Erdbeben - 2012 - Twister - Vulcano - Day after Tomorrow und andere Genrekoleggen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2013)

http://katastrophenfilme.net/wiki/Kategorie:Katastrophenfilme


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2013)

Sharknado? 

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten "berühmten" Katastrophenfilme halt nunmal Hollywood-Blockbuster wie The Core, Armageddon, Deep Impact, 2012, usw. sind.

Wenn dir Authentizität wichtig ist, dann könnte man folgende nennen:

Überleben
Flammendes Inferno
Der Sturm
Die Gustloff
Aber keine Ahnung, ob du die schon kennst. Man findet auch viele Listen über Google, bzw. User-"Must See"-Listen auf Imdb.


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2013)

Da steht aber jemand auf Happyends 



ZAM schrieb:


> Die Liste



Uncool. Da wird einem ja der ganze Spaß genommen. 
Viele Filme die ich jetzt zum Besten geben wollte, stehen da schon drauf -.-

Ich weiß nicht, ob dem TE ein Schiffsuntergang katastrophal genug ist, aber ich fand Die Höllenfahrt der Poseidon echt gelungen. Nicht die Neuverfilmung von 2006 (wobei auch nicht schlecht) sondern das Original aus dem Jahre 1972.

Ha!, hab noch was gefunden, was nicht auf der Liste steht: Die Stadt der Blinden. Eine Literaturverfilmung.


----------



## Rifter (21. Dezember 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://katastrophenfilme.net/wiki/Kategorie:Katastrophenfilme





> 2 Minuten Warnung
> 2010: Moby Dick
> 2012
> 2012: Das Jahr in dem die Erde gefriert
> 2012: Ice Age



Nicht unbedingt das, was ich unter Katastrophenfilme verstehe


----------



## win3ermute (28. Dezember 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt das, was ich unter Katastrophenfilme verstehe



Das sind doch gerade "doppelte" Katastrophenfilme - beides "Mockbuster" der beliebten "Asylum"-Schmiede, deren Filme grundsätzlich Katastrophen der trashigen Art sind. Mit "Moby Dick" und "Ice Age" haben diese Dinger übrigens herzlich wenig zu tun; die "Jahreszahl" gehört zum Filmtitel dazu.

In der Liste findet sich auch "Starflight One". Den habe ich erst kürzlich wieder ausgegraben - den muß man gesehen haben, um das zu glauben. Das Drehbuch müssen 12-jährige verbrochen haben - aber genau das mit der präsentierten "Ernsthaftigkeit" lassen das Ding so unglaublich rocken.


----------



## Scoo (9. Januar 2014)

Mir gehts ansich einfach um die Katastrophe ansich.
Asylum hin und her.Sie sind nicht das ware,das merkt und sieht man einfach.


----------



## Mikaaa (10. Februar 2014)

Ha, 2012 habe ich kürzlich auch gesehen. Fand den anfangs ziemlich schlecht und übertrieben, habe mich dann aber doch in die Story saugen lassen, war am Ende sehr bewegt und habe mir ernste Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Spontan fällt mir ansonsten nur noch Day after Tomorrow und natürlich Independence day ein. Kennst du die Serie 24? Ist schon ein bisschen älter, könnte dann aber auch was für dich sein!


----------



## lorenzomatterhorn (6. Oktober 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

 

ich weiß nicht genau, ob du noch auf der Suche bist, aber ich habe erst vor kurzer Zeit auf der **** einen recht umfangreichen Artikel zu dem Thema gelesen, wo auch der eine oder andere Filme aufgelistet ist, der mir bisher daher noch nicht bekannt war.

 

Am beste gefallen aus dem Genre haben mir:

 

- Outbreak - Lautlose Killer

- 12 Monkeys

und the Happening


----------



## ExortInvoker (4. Februar 2015)

Volcano ist meiner meinung nach ein guter Film, oder Deep Inpact.


----------



## BoP78 (1. November 2015)

Star Trek Into Darkness - eine einzige Katastrophe...


----------



## Danny V (1. November 2015)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Star Trek Into Darkness - eine einzige Katastrophe...


Quatsch, Klasse Film!


----------

